# Question about new gaming PC case



## tarasgrin (Mar 7, 2010)

Hi everyone! I have a regular HP comp that I decided to upgrade to a gaming computer after my buddy gave me his Nvidia 8800 ultra 768mb videocard. My HP has a Intel Core 2 Quad 6600 CPU, 4gb DDR2 RAM, a 750wt PSU and a good motherboard( can't remember its spec). All I need is a new PC case with upgraded air flow to keep my 8800ultra very cool. My question is following. Can I remove all the components like motherboard, PSU and CPU from my HP and place it in new PC tower??? Thanks.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Probably. What's the Model number of your HP?


----------



## tarasgrin (Mar 7, 2010)

HP a6567c


----------



## shotgn (Aug 10, 2008)

Looks to be a micro atx board, so it should fit fine into any standard mid tower
http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/document?lc=en&dlc=en&cc=us&docname=c01463061#N67


----------



## tarasgrin (Mar 7, 2010)

Yeah, I know. I am looking at Cooler Master HAF 922M ATX. But my question was Can I take all the componenets from my HP a6567c and put them into new case? The parts are fine and they let me play the latest games at high settings. So I am going to take mainboard, CPU, RAM, hard drive and everything else and move it to a new case? Can I do so???? Thanks to all who answered in previous messages.


----------



## shotgn (Aug 10, 2008)

All the components will fit, Optical, hard drive, motherboard,ram, everything should fit just fine....With lots of room to spare. Your psu should say atx on it somewhere if so it will be fine


----------



## tarasgrin (Mar 7, 2010)

Thank you very much guys! You're the best!


----------



## tarasgrin (Mar 7, 2010)

Actually as any other noob
I have another question. When I transfer motherboard into new pc tower can I keep everything on it, or should I disconnect ram, CPU and the heat sink and assemble once the mothrboard sits in the new pc case? Thanks again. I'm just doing it for the very first time.


----------



## shotgn (Aug 10, 2008)

You can keep them on the board...If it does not affect you removing the screws.

Be sure to use the brass standoffs that come with the case before you put on the motherboard


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

Also, make sure that the standoffs all line up with the mounting holes. You won't need them all. Having a standoff in the wrong place will cause your board to short. Mock it up first, and check all the mounting points.


----------

